# Need ID help with tanks



## Tieleader (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello. I've been given the honor of sorting through Jacques Littlefield's collection of literally thousands of photos during all his restoration projects over the years of his collecting these tanks. While I've been able to identify the vast majority of these AFVs there a few that still elude me as to their identity. If I send some jpegs along could someone here positively ID them so I can properly archive them?
Thanks for any help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2021)

Post them up and let's see what we can do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2021)

Post away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

Show what you got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 3, 2021)

thanks all. I know this is really an AC site but I'm sure some of you branch out and I'm really stuck. Most are SPGs and are a mix of different countries and years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2021)

Last one looks like a Ferret armoured car


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 3, 2021)

rochie said:


> Last one looks like a Ferret armoured car


Someone else suggest a Humber or Austen as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 3, 2021)

I believe I saw a couple of Japanese tanks. That is one interesting parking lot.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2021)

Wurger
- in post #5, eighth image down, is that a Soviet tank (or Chinese clone)?


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> Someone else suggest a Humber or Austen as well


yes looking again it does look more like a Humber


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 4, 2021)

rochie said:


> Last one looks like a Ferret armoured car


Pretty sure it is not Ferret! There are 2 or 3 Ferret's available at War memorial sites, and none are like this.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Pretty sure it is not Ferret! There are 2 or 3 Ferret's available at War memorial sites, and none are like this.


Yes i got it wrong, looks more like a Humber

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Wurger
> - in post #5, eighth image down, is that a Soviet tank (or Chinese clone)?





 GrauGeist
.... it is quite possible but it is not a tank actually. It looks like a WZT or MID vehicle ( technical or special-purpose vehicles ) based on T-54/55/62 tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 4, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> thanks all. I know this is really an AC site but I'm sure some of you branch out and I'm really stuck. Most are SPGs and are a mix of different countries and years.



The First one, I've seen this one in a YT video, A SPG, but was cancelled or changed to something else. might be an early war design.


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 4, 2021)

Wurger said:


> GrauGeist
> .... it is quite possible but it is not a tank actually. It looks like a WZT or MID vehicle ( technical or special-purpose vehicles ) based on T-54/55/62 tank.



Yes, That's a "Mobile Atelier" or Mobile Workshop, used for 1st and 2nd grade repairs in the battlefield or 2nd line. This one is based on T-54/55.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2021)

Definitely not a Ferret, it's either a Humber or Daimler.
First vehicle looks like a Marder on the 38T chassis, or a derivative, and may be an ex-movie vehicle painted in German colours.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)

The sixth pic in the top row is the Marmon-Herrington CTMS-1TBI light tank made by the USA for export at the beginning of the war. There is the another one parked next to the tank in the pic/





the pic source: Marmon-Herrington CTMS-ITB1

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 4, 2021)

That's a new one for me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)

The 4th and 5th pics show a Swedish Stormartillerivagn m/43 (Sav m/43) assault gun armed with the 105mm m/44 Sav gun. The self-propelled gun was a development of a license-built Czechoslovak TNH medium tank also known as the Panzerkampfwagen 38(t).









the source: Swedish assault guns: Sav m/43 & Stormartilleripjäs fm/43-44

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikemike (Jun 4, 2021)

Picture #3 shows a Czech "Dana", a self-propelled armoured 152 mm howitzer on an Tatra 8x8 wheel chassis. Picture #1 is a puzzle. It most resembles a self-propelled chassis derived from a Panzer 38(t), like a Marder IIIM, but the road wheels look too small and the track return run shouldn't be almost horizontal, but sloping down to the rear. Also, the superstructure has a shape different from the photos I've seen. Maybe the German markings are fake for filming purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 4, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The sixth pic in the top row is the Marmon-Herrington CTMS-1TBI light tank made by the USA for export at the beginning of the war. There is the another one parked next to the tank in the pic/
> 
> View attachment 626015
> 
> the pic source: Marmon-Herrington CTMS-ITB1


Thanks ! I should have recognized the worst ww2 US...


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 4, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I believe I saw a couple of Japanese tanks. That is one interesting parking lot.


Jacques had 245 AFVs in his collection at the high point with one tank coming in every week. He loved to play with the toys as well ! He had one or two non tank things like this prop off the Lusitiana. I think the family kept that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 4, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> Jacques had 245 AFVs in his collection at the high point with one tank coming in every week. He loved to play with the toys as well ! He had one or two non tank things like this prop off the Lusitiana. I think the family kept that.


That is so cool. I want a playground just like that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)

The 7th image shows the US Heavy Recovery Vehicle M51. It looks like it belonged to the USMC.









the source: Heavy Recovery Vehicle M51 - Tanks Encyclopedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 4, 2021)

The Canadian armoured vehicle is a *Fox* (built by GM Canada):




For comparison:








The last two photos are from here.
And here is a photo from a booklet called _"Surviving Humber and Fox Armoured Cars"__:_

_



_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 4, 2021)

I knew I asked the right people . Thanks All!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)

Tieleader
, however, not all of the vehicles were identified... so... the first and second image present the post-war Hotchkiss CC2 Nachschubpanzer also called SPz 42-1 kurz based on the Hotchkiss TT-6 and used by the West German Mechanized Infantry in late 50' and early 60'. It looks like somebody added the top body in order to make it similar to a WW2 German SPG. The one in your pic is still having the front and back supports for handrails. The participation in a movie is very likely as it was suggested. 









the source: https://milweb.net/classifiedsLegacy.php?type=1&h=22


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)

Finally, I have reminded myself where I saw a such vehicle... "A Bridge Too Far" movie ... below a couple of screenshots I found via the net.










































the pic source:
O jeden most za daleko – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia
Jaskier: warsztat obok 3M - Pruszcz Gdański
Najlepsze filmy wojenne wszech czasów. Te tytuły trzeba znać » ️ Radio Pogoda - wiadomości, radio, porady
Een brug te ver ( a bridge too farr )

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2021)

Great spot Wojtek


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2021)

When I mentioned it possibly being an ex-movie vehicle, it was exactly that I had in mind.
Done up to look like a Marder, and seen in the movie during the American scenes in the woods, and, of course, on the bridge.


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 5, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Finally, I have reminded myself where I saw a such vehicle... "A Bridge Too Far" movie ... below a couple of screenshots I found via the net.
> 
> View attachment 626262
> 
> ...


Wonderful sources as all ways. Thanks again!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 5, 2021)

too late


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)

And one more shot of the vehicle I found. 





the source: https://twitter.com/hashtag/spzkurz42?src=hashtag_click

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Col Campbell (Jun 7, 2021)

#8 (IMG576) is a VT-55A armored recovery vehicle, as others have stated. See this Wiki site.






Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Col Campbell (Jun 7, 2021)

And #7 (IMG575) is a USMC M-88 heavy armored recovery vehicle with the a-frame folded down and no extra track blocks on the side. Picture is of a German M-88, but still the same vehicle.






Of course with the Marines retiring (i.e., getting rid of) their M-1 Abrams tanks, I would guess that the M-88 will be going away also.

Jim


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)

Sorry it is not M88 but M51. Read my post #24.


----------



## Col Campbell (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks, Wurger. I didn't realize there was a second page to the respponsess. It is, as you have identified, a USMC M-51. Oops on my part.

Jim


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)

It's OK. My first impression was the M88 as well. But when I looked more close up I found that the body had two doors at the port side while the M88 had one only. ALso the M88 had three guiding/support rollers for the tracks and these were quite close to the road wheels. The M51 had them four and more moved up.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2021)

The Super Comput....... err man just blows me away.


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 10, 2021)

First off, thanks to all with the great info. I completely suck at researching. 
A few Russian AFVs here. I'm pretty sure most are T-54 and T-55 variants of some sort just not sure which ones.
Thanks again to all !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)

The last one is the Russian artillery tug AT-L. It seems it is not completed.













the source: the net...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2021)

Man, that would be fun to have!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)

The 5th and 6th image show the Czechoslovakian VT-34 recovery vehicle based on the T-34 .









the source: VT-34 CW34 – recovery vehicle – BAIV B.V.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)

IMHO the three first images from the left, present T-62. It would be nice to see the gun barrel but I'm almost sure having the look at the turrets. The second one ( of the lighter green colour ) looks like the Israeli Tiran-6 judging by the supports for the antennas. But the tank was just nothing more but the rebuilt captured Syrian T-62 actually.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)

The fourth pic shows the Schützenpanzerwagen PSH, the East German designation for the Hungarian-built PSZH-IV armoured car, a turreted variant of the earlier D-422 FUG a small, light vehicle. . It was armed with a 14.5mm KPVT heavy machine gun mounted in the turret. The vehicle was also used by the Czechoslovakia as OT-65.













the source: D-442 FÚG


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 11, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The fourth pic shows the Schützenpanzerwagen PSH, the East German designation for the Hungarian-built PSZH-IV armoured car, a turreted variant of the earlier D-422 FUG a small, light vehicle. . It was armed with a 14.5mm KPVT heavy machine gun mounted in the turret. The vehicle was also used by the Czechoslovakia as OT-65.
> 
> View attachment 627061
> 
> ...


I'm changing your name to "Lycos" (hopefully you understand the reference) ! You've managed to find everything I asked to find. Where were you when I tried to find pixs for my Sherman tiger project?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 11, 2021)

For you Wurger !
(2) Original Lycos Dog commercial - Go get it - YouTube


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> Where were you when I tried to find pixs for my Sherman tiger project?



I have been here all that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 15, 2021)

Last batch of unknown types. As before huge thanks to all who helped out before. Now it's down to sorting out the literally thousands of pixs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 15, 2021)

I all ready know these are Wright 975Rs used in Shermans . I just thought it was a really indictive pix of the size of Jacques collection and wanted to share it. I swear this man had more money than god...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 15, 2021)

Great pictures. I really like the Kenworth!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> I all ready know these are Wright 975Rs used in Shermans . I just thought it was a really indictive pix of the size of Jacques collection and wanted to share it. I swear this man had more money than god...


Take a closer look at those engines.
Aside from the Wright R-975s, they also used Wright RD-1820s, Continental R975s and Caterpillar D-200A engines.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)

The 1st - the British FV438 Swingfire tank destroyer based on the FV432 British Army APC.
The 2nd - I would say it's a Police ( SWAT ) car based on the Cadillac Gage V-100/ V-150 Commando APC series . IMHO it's the V-150 with modified side door.
The 5th - It's the UAZ-469 and the one next to it, it's the GAZ-69 Russian off-road military light utility vehicles.
The 6th - V100 Cadillac Gage Commando US ACP.
The 7th and 8th - top part of the Sd. Kfz. 221 body
The 9th - the US 155mm Long Tom M1 field gun, later known as M59.
The 11th (the 4th in the second row ) - the British post-war FV4101 Charioteer tank destroyer, an upgraded version of the well-known Cromwell WW2 tank. Just parked next to its predesessor in the pic.
The 12th - the front armour plate of the early M4A4 Sherman.
The 13th - It's a M578 light recovery vehicle ( if you meant the vehicle on the trailer )

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 16, 2021)

I have always admired rich men who know how to use their money. Kermit Weeks is another.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 16, 2021)

special ed said:


> I have always admired rich men who know how to use their money. Kermit Weeks is another.


Completely agree. People that EARN their money are usually way more responsible it. Those that just live off their trust funds....Paris Hiltons

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 16, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The 1st - the British FV438 Swingfire tank destroyer based on the FV432 British Army APC.
> The 2nd - I would say it's a Police ( SWAT ) car based on the Cadillac Gage V-100/ V-150 Commando APC series . IMHO it's the V-150 with modified side door.
> The 5th - It's the UAZ-469 and the one next to it, it's the GAZ-69 Russian off-road military light utility vehicles.
> The 6th - V100 Cadillac Gage Commando US ACP.
> ...


Thank you! Your help in this has been amazing. I really didn't want to mess this project up because this has been an important part of the AHM inheriting Jacque's legacy . Now onto the sorting process!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 16, 2021)

Wurger
: STRONGLY agreed with 

 Tieleader
!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)

Finally I have reminded myself ...

The 3rd - the soviet 2S1 "Gvozdika", 122-mm regimental self-propelled howitzer. Also known as the 122 PsH 74.


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 22, 2021)

Always one more...
ideas as to what it is ?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)

A British Scammell Pioneer R100 Heavy Artillery Tractor

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 22, 2021)

Helpful as always.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)

You'r welcome. Here a couple of shots I found including the two ones with your vehicle in ...









the source: Scammell Pioneer - Wikipedia









the source: https://live.staticflickr.com/8540/8613326816_85dbecca86_b.jpg


----------



## Stitch (Jun 23, 2021)

I had the chance to visit the Jacques Littlefield collection back when it was still called the Military Vehicle Technology Foundation, just after it was sold to the Collings Foundation, but before the Foundation was broken up and transported back East; I have a few pictures to post, if you like?


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 27, 2021)

Stitch said:


> I had the chance to visit the Jacques Littlefield collection back when it was still called the Military Vehicle Technology Foundation, just after it was sold to the Collings Foundation, but before the Foundation was broken up and transported back East; I have a few pictures to post, if you like?


Please do


----------

